

Do fonts affect people's opinions? Yes. - omarchowdhury
http://kottke.org/12/08/do-fonts-affect-peoples-opinions

======
sp332
Blogspam, original here [http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/08/hear-
all-ye-...](http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/08/hear-all-ye-
people-hearken-o-earth/)

------
lhnz
I will be writing my next CV in Baskerville.

The font reminds me of old scientific tomes, etc.

------
colanderman
What is with the random mixing of serif and sans-serif on that page? A
demonstration of fonts negatively affecting one's opinion?

